# Shocking Study Confirms Men Love Looking at Boobs Read more: Science Confirms Men Lo



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

*Shocking Study Confirms Men Love Looking at Boobs*

Yes, men really do ogle women's bodies. Totally ground-breaking stuff. You read it here first.

http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/nation/2013/10/29/body-shape-objectification-technology/3287287/


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

Does this include gay and/or blind men too?


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

mind





blown


----------



## Radical But Legal (Aug 11, 2013)

Whaaaaaaaat?!?!?!?!?! I thought men hated looking at bodies of women, especially breasts, but now my whole perspective of the world has changed!


----------



## moloko (May 1, 2013)

The world will not be the same after this.


----------



## changeme77 (Feb 22, 2013)

Meh, boobs are overrated.


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

changeme77 said:


> Meh, boobs are overrated.


This is what I see when talking to a woman...


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

They're like magnetic to eyes.. :b


----------



## changeme77 (Feb 22, 2013)

Doesn't do it for me, Mark. All I see is freckles.


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

Would the interesting question be: do men love boobs more than booties?



> *Do Men Prefer Butts or Breasts? University Study draws a Conclusion*
> 
> It's the age-old question every woman will ask a man at some time during their relationship: Are you a boob or *** man?
> Now, we may have the statistical answer to that question.
> A study out of the University of Nebraska-Lincoln and published in the journal, Sex Roles, reveals that *most men prefer breasts over butts. They even prefer breasts over faces.*





changeme77 said:


> Doesn't do it for me, Mark. All I see is freckles.


+1

These boobs don't look appealing to me, freckles are a massive turnoff in my case.


----------



## changeme77 (Feb 22, 2013)

Mr Bacon said:


> +1
> 
> These boobs don't look appealing to me, freckles are a massive turnoff in my case.


Asses are just infinitely more exciting to grab on to amirite?


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

markwalters2 said:


> This is what I see when talking to a woman...


 Wait, there is more to see?


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

Venus eye traps.


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

changeme77 said:


> Asses are just infinitely more exciting to grab on to amirite?


Infinitely. Like you would never imagine RAWRRRRR :twisted


----------



## Subject 1 (Oct 30, 2013)

I'm inclined to believe fascination and fixation is primarily a cultural conditioning.

We have certain native cultures around the World where females did not conceal their breasts.

It was an everyday occurrence to be seeing everyone's including their great grandmothers breasts.

I do not believe these men from native cultures still living in a tribal type setting are anywhere near as fixated on breasts as men are in contemporary culture.


----------



## changeme77 (Feb 22, 2013)

Mr Bacon said:


> Infinitely. Like you would never imagine RAWRRRRR :twisted


I feel ya bro. It's definitely all about the ***.


----------



## TheFather (Sep 20, 2012)

In other news, the sky is blue....


----------



## absreim (Jun 19, 2012)

It is easy to belittle studies like this after the fact, as if you knew the answer all along. However, it is always wise to confirm what might seem like common knowledge. You might be surprised at how often popular beliefs are actually shown to be wrong by studies.


----------



## Droidsteel (Mar 22, 2012)

Bawsome said:


> Venus eye traps.


:clap


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

I like looking at candy more than boobs.

But wait...what if you were to combine the two?



















Genius.


----------



## Mlochail (Jul 11, 2012)

I always look at other body parts though.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

This is the most childish and immature thread I've ever seen- ..ah **** it, I love boobs. I don't know if I like big ones or small ones better. Either way, they're all awesome.


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

it's true, you only have very short moment to get a glance, plus you don't want to make eye contact because they'd be like gtfo creep


----------



## MiMiK (Aug 25, 2011)

markwalters2 said:


> This is what I see when talking to a woman...


so what were we talking about guise?


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

seriously...omg...I guess im gonna have to start looking then.....


----------



## TraumaticallyDamaged (Aug 9, 2013)

Hey OP










U mirin this gif brah?


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I love boobs.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Everyone loves boobs.


----------



## pati (Aug 15, 2012)

This is revolutionaryyyy. Really though, even I look at boobs.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

TraumaticallyDamaged said:


> Hey OP
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn, son. I'm defintely mirin.


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

TraumaticallyDamaged said:


> Hey OP
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you cause me getting a boner in classroom damn you


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Really? I never knew this.


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

TraumaticallyDamaged said:


> Hey OP
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sure way not to get any eye contact from me.


----------



## nrelax11 (Jun 9, 2013)

OOOOoohhh  I usually look at girls butts when I talk to them, doesn't work out well lol


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Girls are curious too:


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Forget the study, everyone just post boobs. :b


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

arnie said:


> Girls are curious too:


seriously fox is not even that hot


----------



## kittyxbabe (Oct 7, 2012)

Wow, really?


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

missamanda said:


> This is revolutionaryyyy. Really though, even I look at boobs.


I look at boobs and my brain just goes _boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs_. :um Sometimes I even end up saying it aloud. ;_;



TraumaticallyDamaged said:


> Hey OP
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs. :shock


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

CrimsonTrigger said:


> I like looking at candy more than boobs.
> 
> But wait...what if you were to combine the two?
> 
> ...


Id buy it


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Wait no one's posted this yet?


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

CrimsonTrigger said:


> I like looking at candy more than boobs.
> 
> But wait...what if you were to combine the two?
> 
> ...


I want the booby suckers. :3 They look delicious.


----------



## prettyful (Mar 14, 2013)

i like penises


----------



## changeme77 (Feb 22, 2013)

prettyful said:


> i like penises


actions speak louder then words


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Yeah, they're nice.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

markwalters2 makes the best threads, hands down.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

arnie said:


>


It's like she's getting high off her own boobs. :|


----------



## Putin (May 21, 2013)

Subject 1 said:


> I'm inclined to believe fascination and fixation is primarily a cultural conditioning.
> 
> We have certain native cultures around the World where females did not conceal their breasts.
> 
> ...


Interesting observation. We in modern western society have sexualized female breasts, and shrouded the female form in general in a huge mystique. I really doubt men in tribal societies where women walk around bare chested all the time get nearly as aroused over the female body as we do.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Subject 1 said:


> I'm inclined to believe fascination and fixation is primarily a cultural conditioning.
> 
> We have certain native cultures around the World where females did not conceal their breasts.


This.

Ladies! Stand up to the patriarchy and defy the cultural conditioning. Stop concealing your breasts. Show them off proudly.


----------



## Putin (May 21, 2013)

arnie said:


> This.
> 
> Ladies! Stand up to the patriarchy and defy the cultural conditioning. Stop concealing your breasts. Show them off proudly.


Yes, women must be liberated from all forms of patriarchal oppression, including shirts.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

Ahh yes. Pictures of penis chocolates get removed, but gifs of breasts bouncing around and being grabbed get to stay. This confirms that men, indeed, do like looking at boobs :b

See, I don't need an official study to prove that.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

CrimsonTrigger said:


> Ahh yes. Pictures of penis chocolates get removed, but gifs of breasts bouncing around and being grabbed get to stay. This confirms that men, indeed, do like looking at boobs :b
> 
> See, I don't need an official study to prove that.











Just putting that to the test.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

diamondheart89 said:


> Just putting that to the test.


I have the strangest boner.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

AussiePea said:


> I have the strangest boner.


Flowermuncher!!


----------



## AlchemyFire (Mar 4, 2013)

My mind has officially been blown.


----------



## Destabilise (Jun 3, 2013)

ugh now let's make a thread dedicated to 'hot guys' and post pictures of willys


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

Destabilise said:


> ugh now let's make a thread dedicated to 'hot guys' and post pictures of willys


Oh hell yeah! I've been waiting for this!

Allow me to begin.


----------



## Destabilise (Jun 3, 2013)

CrimsonTrigger said:


> Oh hell yeah! I've been waiting for this!
> 
> Allow me to begin.


you disappoint me


----------



## XxVampireLov3rXx (Sep 8, 2013)

Honestly I don't find this shocking, I already knew this, they like a** too, nothing new.... in fact i would be surprised to come across a guy that doesn't care about that so much, and focuses more on a females personality. A guy like that is rare to find!


----------



## Destabilise (Jun 3, 2013)

XxVampireLov3rXx said:


> Honestly I don't find this shocking, I already knew this, they like a** too, nothing new.... in fact i would be surprised to come across a guy that doesn't care about that so much, and focuses more on a females personality. A guy like that is rare to find!


why i miss my ex


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Shocking that anyone actually needed to do a study on this.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

You don't say


----------



## JohnWalnut (May 2, 2012)

I think the more interesting part about the research is that it shows that both sexes prefer staring at breasts/waist, rather than just men.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Amocholes said:


> Shocking that anyone actually needed to do a study on this.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

diamondheart89 said:


> Just putting that to the test.












DAT GAP


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Amocholes said:


> Shocking that anyone actually needed to do a study on this.


True, you would have thought they'd be trying to find cures for dieseases or something even remotely useful :teeth

I wonder who pays for these 'ground breaking' studies to begin with.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

arnie said:


>





tehuti88 said:


> It's like she's getting high off her own boobs. :|


Seriously, _what_ is going on in this picture? I can't imagine what's going through her head. This has been bugging me all damn night. :x


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

tehuti88 said:


> Seriously, _what_ is going on in this picture? I can't imagine what's going through her head. This has been bugging me all damn night. :x


She's probably on Drugs. She's looking at all the pretty lights :teeth


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

tehuti88 said:


> Seriously, _what_ is going on in this picture? I can't imagine what's going through her head. This has been bugging me all damn night. :x


 she's thinkin please feel my boobs, then she's thinkin that roof really needs to be painted, I wonder what colour would suit...


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Oh my gosh. Bewbs.


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

arnie said:


>


At first I was admiring the boobs but then I noticed the badly fitting bra and now that's all I can see. Seriously, that's awful. Somebody fire the entire costume department. I am appalled. The cups are too small and the band is probably three sizes too large. Her tissue is spilling out in the centre and over the sides of the bra under her arms, and then look how far it's riding up at the back. I've literally never seen a bra ride up so much. I feel uncomfortable just looking at it.

WAY TO RUIN SOMETHING SEXY


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

tehuti88 said:


> Seriously, _what_ is going on in this picture?


Joy....Pure Joy :b



lisbeth said:


> At first I was admiring the boobs but then I noticed the badly fitting bra and now that's all I can see. Seriously, that's awful. Somebody fire the entire costume department. I am appalled. The cups are too small and the band is probably three sizes too large. Her tissue is spilling out in the centre and over the sides of the bra under her arms, and then look how far it's riding up at the back. I've literally never seen a bra ride up so much. I feel uncomfortable just looking at it.
> 
> WAY TO RUIN SOMETHING SEXY


I think it's perfect. 8)


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

arnie said:


> Joy....Pure Joy :b
> 
> I think it's perfect. 8)


It's terrible. That's the kind of bra you take off in a rage and throw into the corner as soon as you get home. Seriously, you can see the bulge of migrated tissue under the back band in the mirror reflection. Megan Fox must have been really uncomfortable.

I guess this criticism might be a bit lost on most of this thread.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

God, this thread is making me horny.


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

arnie said:


> Forget the study, everyone just post boobs. :b


Contrabootin


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

Nobody said I had to specifically post human boobs.


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

h00dz said:


> Contrabootin


Love the way she handles herself.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Some of this stuff is really funny! Oh the crazy things some of these girls will do! :haha


----------



## MrOblivious (Jul 13, 2013)

Seriously? they needed to conduct a study to find this out?


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

IsolatedButHopeful said:


> She's probably on Drugs. She's looking at all the pretty lights :teeth





blue2 said:


> she's thinkin please feel my boobs, then she's thinkin that roof really needs to be painted, I wonder what colour would suit...


Well these are definitely more creative than what I was trying to imagine she was thinking, in my version she just kind of giggles and zones out vacuously...like she's actually doing. ops :lol


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

tbyrfan said:


> My cat always does this. 8)


Hmmm.... I don't believe you. 8)


----------



## ManicXenophobe (Nov 8, 2013)

This study builds off the highly controversial paradigm that life exists on earth. 
The bibliography cites earlier research that concludes that 'Earth does indeed possess a multiplicity of life forms.' This topic is still a matter of intense debate among scientists today, and has caused the average person intense frustration over the uncertainty that an massive object floating through a vacuum is capable of supporting carbon based bipeds, and whether those bipeds are capable of building a complex interchange system of objects with arbitrary value (commonly referred to in most papers as 'money')for quickly prepared fried foods with questionable nutrition content. (This has become a field of study in its own right with the McDonald's theory being the most prevalent)
However questionable the research, the conclusions of the visual captivation study do seem to fall in line with what, upon polling, the general public would answer that their cousin who works in dead end job in customer service for a supermarket chain could tell you.


----------

